# Has anyone upgraded form the MIV to the 1DX and was it worth it?



## KABfoto (Aug 23, 2012)

I am curious is anyone on this site has been able to get their hands on a 1DX yet? If so, I am mostly wondering if they upgraded straight form the 1D MIV? That si what I shoot with now and was curious about wether or not they feel it was worth the upgrade and why?

I shoot mostly wildlife and sports, but I do dabble in some artistic stuff...mostly a little bit of MACRO work and some industrial and/or abandoned structures. I do plan on moving into other areas of photography in the near future. I cannot name all of them, but can say it will NOT be wedding photography. So while your reasons vs my reasons for a possible upgrade might vary, I am still interested in hearing why you upgraded and if you feel like it was worth it.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

There's one guy in here rarely who has the 1DX. I know if I had the funds I'd be all over it... but I shoot sports-there's power in that camera for sports! I do have a friend (who has more money than brains) who is "thinking" on it. Which means he'll have one before football season is out. I can't wait to get my hands on it!

I live vicariously through him!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 23, 2012)

I want just so that for the next four years I'll never have to hear someone say: "Oh. You have a 1D? Well I have the newest 1DIV. Actually, I have two."

I want to be gear top-dog for once


----------

